# iCloud et Outlook sur Windows



## webshop2 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un PC sous Windows 10, équipé de la suite Microsoft 365.
quand je souhaite paramétrer iCloud pour qu'il se synchronise avec Outlook, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que je n'ai pas de compte Outlook par défaut.
Or, le compte Outlook est bien par défaut et se nomme "Outlook".

Merci de votre aide


----------

